# A typical day at Snug Harbor...



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2003)

Three old ladies, Gertrude, Maude and Tilly were 
sitting on a park bench having a quiet conversation 
when a flasher approached from across the park. 

The flasher came up to the ladies, stood right in 
front of them and opened his trench coat. 

Gertrude immediately had a stroke. 

Then Maude also had a stroke. 

But Tilly, being older and more feeble, couldn't 
reach that far.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh, $h!t! Thanks Kirk. 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Yari (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, my english isn't that good, so it took me 10 min. before I understood "stroke".

Good joke! :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 11, 2003)

Very Funny!  Gettin old does suck!


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 11, 2003)

Only if you're lucky Jeff  

(couldn't resist)


----------



## rachel (Mar 11, 2003)

poor Tilly.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Very Funny!  Gettin old does suck! *




LOL Who got you past the censors :rofl:


----------

